# May the 4th



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

There have been a lot of heavy/sad posts lately. Thought I would add something purely silly.
Any Star Wars fans out there?
I am 70; so yeah.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Through and through! Most of my family is. I have a cousin named Leia


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I've watched just most everything Star Wars there is. All but the streaming shows. My favorite character is Kylo Ren and I have a soft spot of Darth Maul. Yep. A soft spot for Darth Maul. I named one of the Carolina wrens that nests in my barn "Kylo Wren". 😊

Who are all you other Star Wars fans' favorite characters?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I have a soft spot of Darth Maul.


Same here sister.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes!! I love Star Wars but it’s been forever since I saw the first six since we had them on vhs tape and they broke. I love Chubacca and Han Solo of course. R2-D2 and CP30 relationship is just so silly. I don’t know much about the movies after the first 6 though cause I’ve only seen them each once and out of order. I do love Rogue One though. It was awesome!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

YES!! My favorite is Obi Wan Kenobi by far. Darth Maul is probably my favorite Sith. What’s everyone’s favorite movie? I think I liked Revenge of the Sith the best, but you can never go wrong with the original trilogy! 

Oh and May the 4th be with you (even thought it’s May 5th right now lol)


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Yes!! I love Star Wars but it’s been forever since I saw the first six since we had them on vhs tape and they broke. I love Chubacca and Han Solo of course. R2-D2 and CP30 relationship is just so silly. I don’t know much about the movies after the first 6 though cause I’ve only seen them each once and out of order. I do love Rogue One though. It was awesome!


R2-D2 and C3PO are some of the best parts of the movies


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I remember being totally blown away by the first. It was such a game changer in the theaters. I think I saw it about 30 times - paid to see it in the movie theater, and it stayed in the theaters forever.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a life sized cardboard cutout of Han Solo in my bedroom, so I guess you could say I'm a fan 😜


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m late but I’m a Star Wars fan! Favorite character is Obi Wan (prequels) but I also love Han Solo. And my favorite movie is Revenge of the Sith. Does it make me a true fan if I cry every time Anakin turn to the Dark Side?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

May the 4th be with you, 
but beware the revenge of the 6th.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's tough for me to say which movie my favorite is. Kylo is by FAR my favorite character, so I prefer all the movies with him in it, but the sequel trilogy is weak in areas. If I have to pick I'd probably go with Rise of Skywalker as my favorite. I have to say that I'm not a _huge _fan of the original trilogy. I certainly recognize its greatness, but I have no personal attachment to it, if you know what I mean. My sisters are bigger Star Wars fans than I am and I mostly was just going along with them until the sequel trilogy. 

Has anyone here watched the Clone Wars TV series?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> It's tough for me to say which movie my favorite is. Kylo is by FAR my favorite character, so I prefer all the movies with him in it, but the sequel trilogy is weak in areas. If I have to pick I'd probably go with Rise of Skywalker as my favorite. I have to say that I'm not a _huge _fan of the original trilogy. I certainly recognize its greatness, but I have no personal attachment to it, if you know what I mean. My sisters are bigger Star Wars fans than I am and I mostly was just going along with them until the sequel trilogy.
> 
> Has anyone here watched the Clone Wars TV series?


I have! I absolutely love it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was astounded at the quality of that show. I just wish they would release the final season on DVD so that we could watch it without paying for the streaming service.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

My favourite was the first movie, where Kirk, Bones and Spock first meat up. They did a great job of making Kirk and Bones very similar to the original.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> My favourite was the first movie, where Kirk, Bones and Spock first meat up. They did a great job of making Kirk and Bones very similar to the original.


Mike. Are you joking or confused? 😶


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

weird meat, mike


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I was astounded at the quality of that show. I just wish they would release the final season on DVD so that we could watch it without paying for the streaming service.


I know! I think a lot of people stopped watching it when it all went to Disney+


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep. I’ve seen the originals and previews several times each but I can’t stand the sequels. Disney has already ruined many things for me.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Mike. Are you joking or confused? 😶


What? Your didn't like the movie?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Now that's funny


----------



## AmyM505 (9 mo ago)

Yoda and Obi Wan has to be my favorites.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 228770


Fascinating.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

No in all seriousness, I'm a big Star Trek fan too. I've seen all of the original series and the new Star Trek movies. My sister, my mom and I are currently watching Next Gen.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 228769


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Fascinating.


See what you did there I do.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

For all you fellow Star Wars fans, if you haven’t seen this already check it out! 





__





Loading…






m.youtube.com





My favorite songs are I have the High Ground, Aren’t you a Little Short for a Stormtrooper, and Bring Balance to the Force. Christmas on Tatooine is good too! And Jar Jar Binks Anthem!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Captain's Log - Star date: 46328.5


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 228793
> 
> Captain's Log - Star date: 46328.5


First intergalactic kiss 💋.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Still hanging on my bedroom wall. And I am 70!! My husband brought it home to me due to my obsession with Qui-Gon Jinn. I think it came from Taco Bell.








And I _like_ Jar Jar.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's awesome. Qui-gon is my favorite jedi. I'm hit or miss on Jar Jar, but I definitely don't think he's as bad as people make him out to be.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I always wonder what happen to Jar-Jar after the Clone Wars. Not sure if there is anything in canon about it. I always liked him, even if he was a little strange 

I REALLY want to watch The Clone Wars and Obi-Wan Kenobi series, but we don’t have Disney+. Hopefully Disney doesn’t find a way to ruin Kenobi. They have a tendency to do that lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You may not know this @Goatastic43, but the first seven(?) seasons are available on dvd and bluray. They aired on cartoon network before streaming services were a thing. It's still worth it even if you can't see the last season.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Meesa most worstest karacters ins Stars War.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t think Jar Jar is that bad. I think he’s just hilarious. Especially that part where Qui Gon and Obi Wan meet him.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> You may not know this @Goatastic43, but the first seven(?) seasons are available on dvd and bluray. They aired on cartoon network before streaming services were a thing. It's still worth it even if you can't see the last season.


Really?! I didn’t know that! I might get them then. Thanks!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep.😄 We have the complete series on DVD up until it switched over to Disney plus. It's a great watch!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> View attachment 228833


That’s a good one!


----------

